# Knives and Guitars



## Salty dog (Feb 15, 2017)

Two of my favorite things. 
Until recently I never realized the similarities. The same could be said about cooking and music.
My original guitar instructor approached teaching in a very traditional way. Read music and translate that to playing the notes on the guitar. Much like how people are taught how to cook in culinary school. Read the recipe, learn the techniques and translate it into the food on the plate. I didn't learn how to cook that way and is probably why I had trouble with my guitar teacher.

My current guitar instructor approaches teaching the way I learned how to cook, no reading, learn from someone who does it. As the lessons progressed it started to dawn on me how playing music and cooking are similar. It's the personal translation that makes both your own. Once you know what you're doing you can add your own take on things, the subtle emphasis, ingredients and style that distinguishes the player or Chef.

The above can relate to knives and guitars. Why so many knives? Ask a guitarist why so many guitars. Different tools for different styles and sometimes the subtle differences within those styles for specific "songs".

Years ago I stopped collecting guitars and decided to collect something I knew how to use, knives. My bucket list still included learning how to play guitar and now that I'm accomplishing that I'm resisting the old urge to buy more guitars. After falling into both rabbit holes I've learned my lesson. Moderation. Plus guitars are a lot more expensive and take up more room.

I'm curious what musicians on this forum think about this?


----------



## Lars (Feb 15, 2017)

I like both knives and guitars 
Found it a lot easier to learn to use the knives although I'm still a hack.
Never had the patience to learn theory from a teacher, so just got along with it.
Still play the same licks I did 20 years ago.
Only ever have one or two guitars at the same time otherwise it's hard to get to know them properly - at least for me.
Never collected as I can't afford to. The same kinda goes for knives although it much easier to pay for an extra knife than an extra guitar, so I have more than I need for the lowly home cooking I do.

Lars


----------



## brianh (Feb 15, 2017)

Lars said:


> I like both knives and guitars
> Found it a lot easier to learn to use the knives although I'm still a hack.
> Never had the patience to learn theory from a teacher, so just got along with it.
> Still play the same licks I did 20 years ago.
> ...



I could have written all of this myself. +1!


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 15, 2017)

I play drums, but I don't have room for more than one kit so that keeps it simple.


----------



## gaijin (Feb 15, 2017)

I kind of agree, Saltydog, there is something... similar between music and cooking. Art in general and cooking. 

And all the gear that you accumulate. And how the absolute beginner can get by with simple tools, but soon improve to take advantage of the better gear out there. And the true master can create masterpieces even with very simple tools or raw materials. 

Let's just hope that knives won't be affected by CITES rules anytime soon. 

I'm down to three electrics, two basses and a couple of acoustics now. Play too little. But at least I cook more.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 15, 2017)

I am in the play too little category... plus i lack dedication to break past the hack barrier. Have played many instruments in my life, amd have enough talent to pick them up reasonably quickly. But i lack dedication to move past the intermediate phase.

I must say my wife balks at my knife purchases. I can only imagine what she would say if i started collecting guitars (not to mention the amp requirements that brings along).


----------



## Matus (Feb 15, 2017)

I am even worse of a guitar player than I am a cook ... I used to play piano as a kid for 8 years, but that is all gone. I still keep telling myself that I will get a decent guitar one day (what I have is a really a poor piece of classical guitar that my father used to play as a student - he did not make it too far either). But since I am having hart time finding some time for knifemaking (man is that an expensive hobby), so something like a new guitar is out of question. But I would love to try e-bass one day.


----------



## gaijin (Feb 15, 2017)

Another comparison: 

When you cook something great for friends, it's a hoot. Happened two weeks ago. 

Walking off stage after a short but smoking gig is a hoot and a half. More than a decade since last time. The venue has since burned to the ground.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 15, 2017)

Like everything, the similarities are numerous.... wanting to maintain your own guitar (aka sharpening and thinning)... me personally i jave always loved the idea of forging my own knife.... I also have all the timber, plus some templates I made, for making an acoustic... just have never gotten around to doing it.


----------



## Matus (Feb 15, 2017)

My impression is that with a little bit of luck and skill your first forged knife will cut, but I am not sure whether the first guitar one tries to make will play - it is a whole different animal (in particular acoustic guitars - I have seen a book how those are made, incredible)


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 15, 2017)

Nah not that hard... got plans and how to books. The key is just patience to make sure key details (scale length, fret positions etc.) Are right. It will never be perfect but i know people that made good guitars on a first try


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 16, 2017)

I find myself constantly drawing parallels between playing guitar and cooking. Also appreciating my instructors patience. He must be looking at me like I look at the new guy I'm training on the line. I keep that in mind at work. It's not just the guitar I'm learning.

P.S. Like my knives, I've sold off the fancy guitars and kept the practical ones but I wish I kept one of the L-5s.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 16, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> I find myself constantly drawing parallels between playing guitar and cooking. Also appreciating my instructors patience. He must be looking at me like I look at the new guy I'm training on the line. I keep that in mind at work. It's not just the guitar I'm learning.
> 
> P.S. Like my knives, I've sold off the fancy guitars and kept the practical ones but I wish I kept one of the L-5s.



Part of me wants to know what your collections have been.... But the other part wants to go know where near it, given it will just make me start lusting them again....

Ok one question, owned a white falcon?


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 16, 2017)

And a Black Falcon.




A little embarrassing. I called them my Getsch potatoes


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh wow... between a white faclon and a Gibson Tal Farlow custom... they are want I used to (and still do) dream over.


----------



## brianh (Feb 16, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> And a Black Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOW we're gettin somewhere. Nice.


----------



## brianh (Feb 16, 2017)

I only have a few guitars left, but this is my favorite. "Kelly Tele" made by Rick Kelly @ Carmine Street Music in NYC. Body is ~200 year old pine salvaged from Chumley's Speakeasy, neck is ~100 year old Arkansas maple. It rings like a bell.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 16, 2017)

The thing that I have found the most engaging about both music and cooking has to do with the linear placement of your actions in time and the impact of those actions on a group. There is only a brief moment where a dish is correctly cooked and a precise moment when an entrance must be made in a piece of music. In both cases if an individual misses the moment there is no going back. There is an obvious rupture in the flow and momentum for all participants. There is a synergy to the flow when everyone is cooking or playing together and the constant urgency and necessity of your individual contribution to the whole can be intoxicating. Once you learn to harness the intoxication you can develop a style both as an individual and as an ensemble. When this happens you have a chance to make something special and that opportunity is what keeps you coming back. At least that's how I have always thought about it.


----------



## panda (Feb 17, 2017)

knives and guitars are tools, but yeah the underlying philosophies in the usage of those tools share similarities. there is lots of room for artistic interpretation of an end product however tight or loose you want to get. i wish i could play guitar or piano,but if i could i'd never leave the house. i'd just invite other musically inclined people over to jam.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 17, 2017)

Chuckles said:


> The thing that I have found the most engaging about both music and cooking has to do with the linear placement of your actions in time and the impact of those actions on a group. There is only a brief moment where a dish is correctly cooked and a precise moment when an entrance must be made in a piece of music. In both cases if an individual misses the moment there is no going back. There is an obvious rupture in the flow and momentum for all participants. There is a synergy to the flow when everyone is cooking or playing together and the constant urgency and necessity of your individual contribution to the whole can be intoxicating. Once you learn to harness the intoxication you can develop a style both as an individual and as an ensemble. When this happens you have a chance to make something special and that opportunity is what keeps you coming back. At least that's how I have always thought about it.



I couldn't agree more. There's a certain primal group, yet individual, sense you get when you're in that flow state that happens in a synergistic 'team' experience. It's not easily attained, and is impossible to replicate. It's what we all should strive for across the board in every walk of life IMO.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 17, 2017)

I have the knives, the old man has the guitars. I can see him counting every time I get a knife, and then I can't say anything when he gets a guitar...

As a horn player, I was always amazed at the difference a conductor could make. A good conductor could pull the music right out of you. Have to wonder if it's the same with a good chef in the kitchen.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2017)

Chuckles said:


> The thing that I have found the most engaging about both music and cooking has to do with the linear placement of your actions in time and the impact of those actions on a group. There is only a brief moment where a dish is correctly cooked and a precise moment when an entrance must be made in a piece of music. In both cases if an individual misses the moment there is no going back. There is an obvious rupture in the flow and momentum for all participants. There is a synergy to the flow when everyone is cooking or playing together and the constant urgency and necessity of your individual contribution to the whole can be intoxicating. Once you learn to harness the intoxication you can develop a style both as an individual and as an ensemble. When this happens you have a chance to make something special and that opportunity is what keeps you coming back. At least that's how I have always thought about it.



Another thing my teacher has taught me, when playing with the band if you fock up just keep in time.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2017)

Lucretia said:


> I have the knives, the old man has the guitars. I can see him counting every time I get a knife, and then I can't say anything when he gets a guitar...
> 
> As a horn player, I was always amazed at the difference a conductor could make. A good conductor could pull the music right out of you. Have to wonder if it's the same with a good chef in the kitchen.



No question about it.


----------



## Lars (Feb 17, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> when playing with the band if you fock up just keep in time.



And if you play original material, you are just improvising!

Lars


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe it's a guy thing. The musical instrument is used to attract a girl, and the kitchen implement is used to feed your family.


----------



## cyberbaton (Mar 11, 2017)

I think it's not correct. Musicians feed their families with instruments too


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (Mar 11, 2017)

cyberbaton said:


> I think it's not correct. Musicians feed their families with instruments too



I know the skin used on a shamisen is often made from cats, but....


----------

